# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) مساعدة :  مشكله

## احمدالخواجه

السلام عليكم من فضلكم اريد حل مشكله contact service نوكيا x2-02 برجاء المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكرا

----------

